
24 Good Books to Read. Here’s What Sam Altman of Y Combinator Is Reading - kamilszybalski
http://blog.shelfie.com/2015/10/20/24-good-books-to-read-heres-what-sam-altman-of-y-combinator-is-reading/
======
BitLit
Would have been great if the pic was high enough resolution that we could have
actually done computer vision on it... Kamil had to be an mTurk for a day and
transcribe the book spines by hand.

